# Best summary for AISC 341 (the seismic design manual)?



## RM-270 (Dec 22, 2009)

I have yet to come across a good written summary for AISC's seismic design manual (i.e. AISC 341-05). You know how PCA has their notes on ACI 318? Those contain good, useful charts that summarize the design requirements for special moment frames, etc.. I'm kind of looking for something similar for AISC 341. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Hromis1 (Dec 23, 2009)

Good Question. Oddly I have found good, or fairly good summaries for masonry, concrete, and timber. (Plain English well written ones). But steel appears to be lacking in this regard. The only ones I have found for steel are rather "Academic". Not written in a practical manner. I also wish I had a good reference on this.


----------



## sab35263 (Dec 23, 2009)

Can you share the books you found for masonry, concrete and timber? I agree that steel has been lacking a little.


----------



## kevo_55 (Dec 24, 2009)

Everyone,

Back in the day, this book helped me with most of my seismiv cetailing issues (including steel): http://www.iccsafe.org/Store/Pages/Product...e&amp;id=9185X3

I used the 2nd edition a few years ago when I took the SE2. Of course, this 3rd edition is the latest and greatest.

For my CA exams I am using this book: http://www.iccsafe.org/Store/Pages/Product...amp;id=9011X063

I actually have the "3 book combo" of these SEOC books. They are pretty good but there are errors. These books are considered the "gold standard" of seismic enginerring.

Good luck!!


----------



## Hromis1 (Dec 24, 2009)

sab35263,

Look at this thread. I made several comments regarding some books I have been using.

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=10755


----------



## RM-270 (Dec 24, 2009)

kevo_55 said:


> Everyone,
> Back in the day, this book helped me with most of my seismiv cetailing issues (including steel): http://www.iccsafe.org/Store/Pages/Product...e&amp;id=9185X3
> 
> I used the 2nd edition a few years ago when I took the SE2. Of course, this 3rd edition is the latest and greatest.
> ...


Thanks for the info kevo. How would you rate this thing in terms of summarizing material? The thing is (as I alluded to before), when you are in the middle of these things you don't have time to re-read the specification. And I really need something that summarizes the requirements of AISC 341 succinctly. Have a good Christmas everyone.


----------



## kevo_55 (Dec 24, 2009)

RM-270:

I would say that these books are a quick and dirty way to get the job done.

The SEOC books are basically examples with commentary and the Williams book is more of a hold your hand type of book.

I hope this helps!


----------



## knelli (Jan 26, 2010)

Do examples come with the Seismic Design Manual?


----------

